# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Νεα συνδεση Τηλεφωνο/ Νετ

## Ammotopos

Καλημερα, θελω να βαλω τηλ στο σπιτι αλλα ειμαι σε διλημμα σε ποια απο της δυο να παω cosmote η vodafone; στην μικρη κοινοτητα που ζω δεν εχει κανενας μεχρι στιγμης συνδεση στην vodafone μιας και η περισσοτερη διεκοψαν της συνδεσης τους λογο οτι ο δημος εβαλε νετ ελευθερο, θα μου πειτε γιατι δεν καθεσαι οπως εισαι απλα θελω δικη μου συνδεση για να μπορω να ανοιγω πορτες και για αλλες υπηρεσιες πχ καταγραφικο κτλ.

Το θεμα ειναι οτι στην επικοινωνια που ειχα με την vodafone με διαβεβαιωσαν οτι καλυπτει την περιοχη μου, ομως πριν λιγο καιρο ειχαν ερθει και περνουσαν καλωδια για την hol αλλα οπως εμαθα δεν εγινε εγκατασταση των μηχανηματων οποτε και δεν ξερω αν οντως καλυπτει η θα με βαλουν στο δικτυο ΑΡΙΣ που ως γνωστο δεν δινει 24αρα συνδεση αλλα 2mbps.

----------


## cranky

> ...θελω δικη μου συνδεση για να μπορω να ανοιγω πορτες και για αλλες υπηρεσιες πχ καταγραφικο κτλ.


Γιατί δεν κάνεις αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ ;

----------


## gamsgr

μη βαλεις vodafone δεν φτιαχνουν τις βλαβες!

----------

